# Consultation iphoto sur ipad



## n20cyber (14 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour  a tous
Je cherche une solution pour consulter ma bibliothèque iPhoto de mon mac depuis mon iPad en reseau local et donc en accès rapide.
L'idée est de ne pas avoir a tous mettre sur iPad mais de pouvoir consulter l ensemble de mes photos ...
Les solutions comme orb imposent un temps de chargement trop long ! De. Plus toutes les fonctions sympa de la tablette perdent de leur interet
Qu'en pensez vous ??


----------



## twinworld (14 Juillet 2010)

je viens de voir cette application "TeamViewer". ça permet de piloter un ordi à distance. Faut tester pour voir si ça vous convient.


----------



## Dagui (14 Juillet 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> je viens de voir cette application "TeamViewer". ça permet de piloter un ordi à distance. Faut tester pour voir si ça vous convient.



Je plussoie, je pense que ça peut être une bonne solution en attendant une app plus spécifique. Et comme tu peux régler la qualité du débit (privilégier la vitesse ou la qualité d'affichage) c'est pas mal. Ça passe aussi pour les vidéos.

Il faut que tu installe un soft client sur ton mac, tu télécharge l'app sur ton iPad, et tu les lance les 2 appli (mac et iPad). Tu rentre le mot d'passe qui s'affiche sur ton Mac dans l'app iPad et le tour est joué. Ça marche aussi en 3G, donc pratique quand t'es pas chez toi. J'ai gardé la version iPhone sur mon iPad donc pour le moment faut se contenter du x2 mais ça passe assez bien. Et je pense que la version gratuite de TeamViewer suffit amplement.


----------



## n20cyber (14 Juillet 2010)

Merci de vos reponses
Les logiciels comme teamviewer ou logmein sont tres bien pour de la prise de controle a distance, et la consultation enventuellement de fichier a distance hors de son reseau
Cependant ces appli, sont relativement lente et font perdre les fonctions tactiles de l'appareil comme le zoom et le changement de photos par le slide.
je recherche veritablement une appli ipad qui permettent la consultation comme sur l'iphoto de l'ipad, seules differences, les photos seraient stockées sur un autre ordi (type "serveur")
je suis un peu gourmand peut etre ....


----------



## wayne (14 Juillet 2010)

Moi, je publie mes photos depuis iPhoto avec un compte Mobile Me, et donc je les visualise depuis l'ipad. C'est super, c'est fluite...
J'ai un compte Mobile Me mais il doit exister des solutions autres. Google.... Je ne sais pas.
Mais les photos sont publiées une fois pour toutes, je ne les publie pas toutes, et elles ne sont pas dans l'ipad.


----------



## ange (29 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

je me permets une relance du sujet : quelqu'un connait il une appli ipad/mac qui serait capable de lire directement les bib iphoto du mac en local (wifi) ?

(sans icloud : mon mac n'est encore qu'en Snow Leopard)

Merci


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Décembre 2011)

TeamViewer est une solution effectivement absurde et totalement inadaptée, surtout en local...
Il te faut une solution client/serveur type :
- Upnp "générique" : serveur upnp sur ton Mac (il y en a plein pas chers qui te serviront en plus à envoyer tes médias sur n'importe quel périphérique supportant ce protocole : Tv etc...) et un client sur ton iPad (PlugPlayer, iStremMedia etc...)
- ou plus "propriétaire" type StreamToMe qui comporte un serveur gratuit à installer sur le Mac et un client payant à installer sur l'iPad/iPhone (prix modique). Il fonctionne à merveille.

Cerise sur le gâteau, toutes ces solutions permettent de streamer ta musique, tes vidéos, bref tout le multimédia contenu dans ton Mac sur ton iPad/iPhone. StreamToMe convertit à la volée les formats non nativement lisibles (avi and Co), comme Air Server. Un must, à mon avis.


----------



## ange (29 Décembre 2011)

Merci,

je viens d'acheter StreamtoMe et il semble correspondre en effet à mes besoins ...

... bien que je n'ai pas encore trouvé comment afficher les évenements par date (comme sur mon mac) et non par un tri qui me semble alphabétique.

Il faut que je continue à fouiller....


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Décembre 2011)

StreamToMe reconnait les listes automatiques ou créées manuellement.
C'est un bon moyen d'avoir accès à ses photos suivant le classement que l'on désire.
Sinon, à l'intérieur des liste et événements, je n'ai pas trouvé non plus de façon de présenter les photos autrement que par ordre alphabétique.


----------



## les_innommables66 (29 Décembre 2011)

ange a dit:


> je me permets une relance du sujet : quelqu'un connait il une appli ipad/mac qui serait capable de lire directement les bib iphoto du mac en local (wifi) ?



Bonjour,

DropBox ?
Ca fait plus que ce que tu cherches puisque les photos sont stockées sur le net, mais ça fonctionne, et c'est gratuit pour quelques Go de stockage.

Cordialement,

Nicolas


----------

